# iPhoto, GarageBand restore 10.4.11



## Qfxz (Mar 19, 2008)

How do I restore iPhoto & GarageBand on Tiger 10.4.11?

When I download software updates the message that these (valid) applications were not found in the 'Applications' directory, these updates were placed in the trash, etc.
I followed the links at Apple for restoring individual software, according to the site I cannot restore from the install disk(s) that came with my iMac (17", G5 ppc, 512RAM, 1.8GHZ, 160GB HD, combo CDR/W DVDR).  The info did say I could restore through iLife, unfortunately that is not part of the bundled software that comes standard with a new iMac.

I see two poor choices:
1.   Reinstall the complete OS X system
(here is a side note; I had a kernel panic recently, from what I understand  it would be a good idea to reinstall the OS X when this happens.  Should I do this? This would solve my two application problems as well [my problems with iPhoto & GarageBand started well before this event]).​2.   Buy iLife? (why?)

I want to make the right choice that requires the least amount of time.
Thanks for any input you may have.

JQ


----------



## skybolt (Mar 20, 2008)

If, in fact, the two apps are on the installation disks, you could use Pacifist to extract just those apps.  As far as reinstalling the whole system, it would not be an all bad idea.  Use the Archive and Install setting, preserving settings / users, etc., and you should be fine.  That would, indeed, bring back the apps (again, if they are included on your original disks, and they should be).  What version of iPhoto and GarageBand are they?  If they are older, you may very well want to purchase iLife and get the latest versions.  Many improvements have been made.


----------

